# surrounding areas of florence



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

I am searching for a nice area to rent an apartment or maybe even a vila right outside florence - i want to be 10 - 15 minutes driving about.

I see fiesole is nice, are there any other areas as well that are more or less as close?? Can be on the other side of the arno as well.


----------

